# Did you shine your Goat today ?



## Nightshifter (Jun 11, 2005)

Being that it's an American holiday, your Goat deserves to be waxed today!

That's what I'm doing. I'm using Mothers Carnuba Cleaner Wax. The best wax I've used thus far!

arty:


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

Well, I washed it, anyway. I'm currently at the beach and couldn't stand the thought of all that sand and salt on it. When I get home at the end of the week it will be getting a detailed washing and a coat of NXT.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Nightshifter said:


> Being that it's an American holiday, your Goat deserves to be waxed today!
> 
> That's what I'm doing. I'm using Mothers Carnuba Cleaner Wax. The best wax I've used thus far!
> 
> arty:


Had mine Simonized.. Does not require waxing. I will on occasion use McGuire's cleaner.


----------



## 05GTOM6 (Jun 25, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> Had mine Simonized.. Does not require waxing. I will on occasion use McGuire's cleaner.


I still have to get that done to mine and the inside. But it's not gonna see any wax today. It's raining here, it just stoped but it's still very wet out. Stickin wheater, can't wate to do my first wash/wax on the goat tomorrow though! :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

05GTOM6 said:


> I still have to get that done to mine and the inside. But it's not gonna see any wax today. It's raining here, it just stoped but it's still very wet out. Stickin wheater, can't wate to do my first wash/wax on the goat tomorrow though! :cheers


If you are going to have a paint protectant put on yours, I would not waste your time by putting put wax on it. Your dealer will only have to strip it off to apply the protectant. Once the protectant is applied, there will be no need to wax it. Waxing will not enhance the sheen of it, or protect it any better than the protectant is doing, and, waxing may seal any dirt not removed by washing into the pores of the surface creating a duller look. They recommend a cleaner. What the cleaner does is, cleans the surface without waxing in any dirt, while maintaining the sheen of the paint, and letting the high gloss show.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Feck no! It's 105 degrees out there!


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

Waxed mine two days ago. But not until I'd bought a portable 4,000 CFM evap cooler for the garage! It's about 110 here, so the less time in my west-facing garage, the better.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

I did the other day with Mequires NXT, awesome chit.

But I did get my knob polished today arty:


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

Between the GTO and Suburban, 5 washes, 2 clay bars, and 2 glazes. I hope I'm done for a while.


----------



## toolman (Jan 10, 2005)

Here I sit in 29 palms which is 2500 miles from mine, I will make it up in a few days when I get home.


----------



## GM Kid (Mar 21, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> I did the other day with Mequires NXT


This is what I used. I was pretty impressed with it--a more intense, wetter look than anything I've tried recently.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

GM Kid said:


> This is what I used. I was pretty impressed with it--a more intense, wetter look than anything I've tried recently.


+1

I use NXT as well. Great stuff! :cheers


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

toolman said:


> Here I sit in 29 palms which is 2500 miles from mine, I will make it up in a few days when I get home.


Yea, but think of all that sand you can rake and rocks you can rearrange :rofl:


----------

